# Global period



## g.fairchild (Apr 9, 2010)

Quick question: if the global period is only 10 days, and sutures are removed , say 14 days after the procedure, can we bill the E&M if the main reason for the visit was for suture removal and incision evaluation.  I honestly do not think we can, but don't want to be leaving dollars on the table....thanks. (Btw, we are doing a full work up on the patient...including a cheif complaint, ROS, History, exam, plan, etc...)


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 12, 2010)

*We don't*

We don't ... since we don't have clinic every day of the week it's possible for the patient to not be seen for this service until past the 10-day global.  As long as that is the only reason they are coming in, we don't charge if it's within two weeks from the date of suture. (Or even 3 weeks if we're talking Christmas holiday season.) 

Now if the patient has waited two months .... 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## g.fairchild (Apr 13, 2010)

FTessaBartels said:


> We don't ... since we don't have clinic every day of the week it's possible for the patient go not been seen for this service until past the 10-day global.  As long as that is the only reason they are coming in, we don't charge if it's within two weeks from the date of suture. (Or even 3 weeks if we're talking Christmas holiday season.)
> 
> Now if the patient has waited two months ....
> 
> F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC



Thanks for your response...what if there is more involved during that E&M (outside the global period), say narcotic prescription renewal and Comp Exam ....aside from suture remove/incision check...would you then bill for the E&M? In this instance I am feeling we should....


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 13, 2010)

g.fairchild said:


> Thanks for your response...what if there is more involved during that E&M (outside the global period), say narcotic prescription renewal and Comp Exam ....aside from suture remove/incision check...would you then bill for the E&M? In this instance I am feeling we should....



You mention narcotic prescription and comp exam.  I assume the medication was provided for residual pain?  But why the "comp" exam?  Was this related to the suture removal or is there separate problem oriented complaint?


----------



## g.fairchild (Apr 13, 2010)

rebeccawoodward said:


> You mention narcotic prescription and comp exam.  I assume the medication was provided for residual pain?  But why the "comp" exam?  Was this related to the suture removal or is there separate problem oriented complaint?



Actually these are ongoing monthly prescription renewals and Comprehensive exam for Chronic Pain due to underlying conditions (ie, cancer, post lumbar laminectomy syndrome, post cervical fusion, interstitial neuritis, etc), the medications were prescribed prior to the minor surgery.

Many thanks....


----------

